# Amesiella monticola



## My Green Pets (Jan 14, 2017)

I got this plant because it was chosen as the 2015 Orchidboard member project plant. Reading that thread is like reading a Russian novel, to quote another member. Lots of plants died.

Not mine, though! First bloom today 









https://youtu.be/TMYHTkxp_uw


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

Congrats!
I love it. Is it scented?

I had this many years ago. Mine didn't do anything for one full year and I gave it away.

I saw one in spike at the show but I recommended it to my friend.
I have Amesiella philippinensis, which should be similar. one day!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes, it has a sweet fragrance at night, but not strong.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks. Good to know!


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 15, 2017)

Lovely white!


----------



## AdamD (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice spur


----------



## abax (Jan 15, 2017)

This flower is superb! I love pristine white flowers and the rounded petals
are soooo appealing. What are the required growing conditions?


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 15, 2017)

I grow it alongside my Phals. It is supposed to appreciate cooler, more humid conditions, but it survives in the heat of the Kentucky summer outdoors.

Some more pics:


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks great! I bought one of these (I think it was before the OrchidBoard project). 

My plant's flower was never fragrant that I could detect. It did really well for me for quite awhile, but then suffered a fairly quick set back last year. Not sure why, it had been growing so well, no real change of conditions, it just started dropping leaves and roots shriveled up. It seems to be on the road to recovery, though, but I'm not getting my hopes up too much.

I love that they stay so small. Have you seen A. minor? Those are even smaller.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 16, 2017)

It is tiny for sure. Mine also drops lower leaves for unknown reasons. 

More pics!


----------



## abax (Jan 16, 2017)

I just love this tiny plant and will start searching for a
couple. I can certainly provide Phal. conditions. I wonder
if it might enjoy mounting in my greenhouse with lots of
air movement?


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 16, 2017)

If you can keep it moist, maybe it would be ok. mine is exactly as it came to me from Ray: tiny pot in sphagnum, never dries out. probably would benefit from a few holes in the sides of that pot.

browse the orchidboard thread linked in the original post if you have some hours to kill. everyone tried different methods, sh, mounting, etc., and almost everyone's died. i just left the little thing alone.


----------



## abax (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you...wise decision.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2017)

Such a pristine white.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 20, 2017)

So is A. philippinense the same thing or??


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 20, 2017)

Philippinense has got more yellow hasn't it?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 22, 2017)

Some of the photos I've seen online tell me so, but some not so clear.
and others say they are the same stuff. hmmm

Anyway, please keep us informed as to how long the flower lasts on this species.

Mine is pushing two new roots. at least it is doing something.
My old ones was such a dud. lol


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2017)

Very Cool Cambri:clap::clap:

That's also a neat concept of a project plant.

Right at this moment the OSF link does not appear to be working.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks Rick, the link in the original post has been fixed.
http://www.orchidboard.com/community/showthread.php?t=84795


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 22, 2017)

Here are the care instructions from OrchidWiz:


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 27, 2017)

Lovely white beauty!!!! Jean


----------

